# First cam Pics of the year...



## mlrusch (Oct 28, 2006)

I am located in West Central Minnesota. I put my camera out a couple of weeks ago. Went and checked it to find 1800 pics. Only 45 were of deer, the rest were of a branch with leaves blowing in the wind. One of the recent storms dropped a small branch right in front of my camera. Enjoy these few pics.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for postin! Looks like you might have a couple for the hit list!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Nice pics!

What model stealth cam and how do you like it? Good battery life, trigger speed, user friendly?


----------



## mlrusch (Oct 28, 2006)

It is the model I590. Trigger speed is great, the flash hasn't seemed to spook the deer. The battery life during warmer weather can last up to 2000 pictures or more. During the end of October thru November, a lot less pictures due to the cold weather. I think I spent around $110.00 on it. I love it. Easy to use and set up.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Pretty nice. I just want to pat one of them on the head.  They should make for a good season.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

woooah nice bucks ! good luck getting one of those bad boys!


----------



## 2frogs (Oct 24, 2010)

*what kind of deer are they? what state you in.I am sorry
but they look pretty thin to me..Compared to the corn fed deer
in PA and NY*


----------

